# Couple photos



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Not the best quality....I'm no AKSkirmish


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a nice rhom. looks really good.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Poor quality rest of files are too big


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You sir are for sure no AK..haha

Good lookin Rhom and Caribes dude!
How big are they?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Pics look good and dont feel bad none of us are Ak except for Ak


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I am no god people









The Pics look great...The quality of the little guy are great as well-Love the bigger Rhom...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I am no god people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a god but you do have a really nice camera and do take awesome pics.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I am no god people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a god but you do have a really nice camera and do take awesome pics.
[/quote]

x2, very nice pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice collection that rhom is sweet.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

how big is that rhom ?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice fish/setup


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautifull crew love the rhom and is that a piraya?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea theres 2 piraya in that shoal. All the pygos are almost 5" and jus started my new shoal back up. The rhom is right at 14" (measured 3 days ago). Thanks for reminding me I'm no AK when it comes to photos Notaverage. Thats some salt in the wounds








J/K all is good LOL







I have an olympus camera and costed me like $300 some dollars and still can't figure it out...My wife can take good photos with the macro and super macro on it, but shes not nice enough to take pics of my P's for me. I'm going to try to get better pics of that rhom because I do have 3 awesome pics that are up close and detailed, but the files are too big.(I gotta figure out how to resize the pics on here)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Love the rhom


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome set up and nice fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful and healthy rhom, W8!...Nice pygo shoal as well!...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> I am no god people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a god...Just god like.









Good looking fish w8. What kind of plant is on the right in the rhom pic?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good lookin fish you have there and the pics are pretty good also


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I dunno what type of plant to the right is...I do know it is fake. I like it cause it gives a different color contrast. All the plants in my tanks are fake because I have horrible luck with live plants. Plus the big boy is always chewing at the fake ones and I'm ALWAYS cleaning up remnants of fake plants every morning. Anything that moves around slightly or anything that goes in front of his face he eats it or rips it apart. He's got a majpr TUDE problem lol. He's taken a couple chunks outta the python already and I don't provoke him AT ALL. He likes to rush at the python whenever I clean the tank so I'm glad he gets that instead of my hand. Serves as a good buffer.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

very nice indeed, would like to say nice setup aswell :nod:


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

chanks


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Couple more pictures of the big rhom. Still not as good as AK quality, but definitely improving


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the updated pics, W8!...Nice kick ass rhom you got there!!....He rocks like a Metallica concert!!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice collection you have there. How big is your rhom?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Currently at a healthy 14" Thanks for the comments fellas!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet! How many inches was it when you first got it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow man you got some nice fish man I love the rhom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the last 3 pics of the rhom look great. he sure is a mighty fine looking beast


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That rhom is a beast, loving the dark colouration and shape of it!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That rhom is flawless w8.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks SYM I think he is too! I've seen some active rhoms before but this guy is incredibly active and respnosive to me. He reminds me alot of a dog. If I tap on the glass he'll race to the end of the tank and stare at me...If i tap at the top he'll swim up and wait for food and then when I leave I'll hear him knocking on top of the glass and he's usually still hungry lol....

When I first got him when I took him out of the tub he was like 13.25" and he is a hair over 14" now when I last measured him. He's growing impressively fast for the short time I've had him. I do water changes every 2-3 days at 25% or lil more and he's eating very well (tilapia, shrimp, catfish) and every now and then I stuff the fillets with the massivore delite.


----------

